# Favorite or must hav walleye lure(s)



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wat is every1's favorite or must hav walleye lure(s) for any lakes, with sparse structure, spring-fall. jw :G


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jig-n-minnow is hard to beat on inland lakes. as for on erie.. scorpion spoons are my favorite for daytime trolling. orange crush is my best. but copper light days is becomming my goto spoon now. it's been on FIRE this season....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

yup erie has deffenitly been on fire i caught my biggest this year ice fishing... it was 28in! we jig on erei in the spring wit hair jiggs...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

any rapala!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree, if there is one bait that I had to choose and stick with it, it would be the Rapala (HJ)


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i would have to say the jig and twister or a wally diver in perch . also the jig and minnw or jig and worm


----------



## Tony B. (Feb 15, 2005)

I have been fishing Canada for walleyes for at least 1 week in July for over 20 years. I like to troll with single hook Little Joe spinners tiped with a leech or half of a night crawler. (Red, Green, or White spinner blades):T :T


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

thanks 4 the replys


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Normally I'd say the jig, as it will catch walleyes in just about any lake in many different conditions. I'mreading between the lines a little bit here, but you suggest this lake has little cover, which may make the walleyes harder to locate. In this case I'd lean towards a crankbait which could be cast or trolled to cover more water and possibly locate fish faster. Rapala Shad Raps are quite good for this as are Reefrunner Deep Little Rippers. God luck.

Tim


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I would have to say either a jig or a spinner rig. Anything I can tip with live bait seems to increase my catch. I prefer trolling spinner rigs with live bait around structure and edges.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

floating jig with a minnow.


----------



## IFish4WallI (Jul 14, 2007)

If I know the Lake, #1 Spinner/Harness. If new water I'll start w/ ShadRaps (cover water faster) until I locate fish. Once located I'll go back to spinners.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rapala will work Inland, Erie and streams. It is not my "Go To" but would be the most effective all around.


----------

